# Gloves w/ wrist protection??



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Curious I am if the mountain bike industry offers protective riding gloves that minimize more serious wrist injuries that commonly accompany falls on an outstretched hand. I know that many gloves (from XC through DH) have extra thick leather and plastic scuff pads, which do help protect against abrasions in the event of a crash. However, does anything exist (either in cycling or motocross) to actually help dissipate the energy of impact upon the wrist? I know that crash "technique" can help avoid major injury, but landing ideally is not always possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Do you mean something similar to the roller skate wrist thing? I tried it once on a bike but it's hard to move your wrist as it keep your wrist flat.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah I suppose so, but perhaps not so movement constricting as the rollerblade protectors. ...I do see what you mean. Maybe there's something that covers just the base of the palm? Such a device would allow for complex movement of the wrist (pronation/supination, extension and moderate flexion), and still serve as both a cushion and skidpad (for the base of the palm) in the event of a rider "dip" event.



mimi1885 said:


> Do you mean something similar to the roller skate wrist thing? I tried it once on a bike but it's hard to move your wrist as it keep your wrist flat.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I've seen a few wrist protector like that in archery you just have to put the gloves over it but it would ended up being a bit bulky in the palm area making it harder to grip.

IMO, a few times I went down fully padded, elbow/knee and carbon knuckles I automatically tuck or put my fist because I know it's protected. It happened too fast to consciously do it, the subconscious just took over and react, save me a few times already.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Ah, good idea about the fist. Maybe part of the solution is to get more DH oriented gloves, the ones you speak of with the armored knuckles. They pretty much protect the whole hand against abrasions, and could give me that option of "the fist."


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have also been looking for gloves with better protection for the palm wrist junction including the outside of the wrist where the bone protrudes. Unfortunately, when I go over the bars I extend my arms and open my hands for a palm first landing. I can tuck and roll if there is time but most of my OTB's are too quick and if I can get my hand in front of my face I do it.

I used to ride street motorcycles and Alpinestars had an excellent street glove that has the protection at the base of the palm I would like. Problem is they are way too heavy and thick for MTB riding. If I could find gloves with heavy protection for the base of my palm and standard MTB build elsewhere, I would buy them. 

I rarely injure the back of my hands but my lower palm's have taken a beating. I have injured the meaty part of my left hand next to my thumb after an OTB and impact with a rock. That one hurt enough to go into mild shock. If I had made a fist my hand would have shattered.(even with a knuckle armored glove) From what I have heard that is a bad place for an injury in terms of healing. I still ride but after a few months it will still hurt if I impact anything with it. 

The perfect glove would have protection that curved from the base of the thumb down around to the other side of the hand and wrist. The upper palm and fingers would be one layer and the back would be beefy vent material with a wipe/sweat material on the forefinger. I really do not think thick material (leather/gel/plastic plates) at the base of the palm would get in the way of handlebar grip if it was designed properly. I think padded lower palms could also help prevent some wrist injury. I could even see two versions, one with palm only protection and one with a palm / wrist combo.

If a glove with heavy lower palm protection already exists please point me in the right direction!
Thanks.

EDIT. IF you are looking for a glove with wrist protection: Check out EVS Wrister gloves.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice description bubba13. I also agree that the ideal glove (to minimize slow-healing or non-healing ligamentous injuries resulting from "falling on an outstretched hand" would have impact-absorbing material in the distribution you describe. In addition, I wonder if a hard surface over the impact material could help dissipate impact energy in the form of a controlled slide.

The more robust mtn biking gloves I see this year have a 3mm thick mesh plastic padding at the base of the hand. Clearly better than a layer of leather alone, but probably not enough for a crash onto a hard-as-concrete surface or previously injured hand.

What bothers me is that if a simple solution exists, then the motocross industry should have picked up on it by now. What definitely protects are the wrist guards that rollerblade folks use. However - as an early poster mentioned, the resultant limited mobility interferes with turning and shifting.

Perhaps a padded hard brace, one that attaches to the distal forearm and mid-palm (over the glove) and swivels with the wrist (in supination/pronation through a limited range), is what's needed here? If I can't have, then I can at least wish. Maybe someone will listen...



bubba13 said:


> I have also been looking for gloves with better protection for the palm wrist junction including the outside of the wrist where the bone protrudes. Unfortunately, when I go over the bars I extend my arms and open my hands for a palm first landing. I can tuck and roll if there is time but most of my OTB's are too quick and if I can get my hand in front of my face I do it.
> 
> I used to ride street motorcycles and Alpinestars had an excellent street glove that has the protection at the base of the palm I would like. Problem is they are way too heavy and thick for MTB riding. If I could find gloves with heavy protection for the base of my palm and standard MTB build elsewhere, I would buy them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I've been looking for something similar also. In the winter we ride a bunch of hand built wood ramps and what not in a concrete floored building. I know when I eventually fall on a wrist hard on that floor, it won't be good. Best I came up with were the rollerskating gloves. However, now that I think about it. I use these for bag work at the gym.

http://www.amazon.com/Century-Medium-Leather-Wrist-Wrap-Gloves/dp/B0000ATJ17

The long wide strap wraps around your wrist for extra support. They have wraps for your wrists in boxing also, with no gloves. Would this help?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Look at framing gloves in the hardware store, they have a pad to cover your wrist.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

You didn't look to hard now did you 

http://www.btosports.com/c/WristAnkleSupport

http://www.xsportsprotective.com/evs-wrister-glove.html

http://www.dme-direct.com/cti-wrist-brace-braces-ots-motorcycle-guard-motocross/

http://www.dme-direct.com/wrist-braces-brace-supports-support/

http://motocross.transworld.net/1000074080/features/product-review-allsport-dynamics-ots-wrist-brace/


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pro Tec Compound Glove*

After I broke my radius/wrist in a fall, I started wearing these. Been wearing them for the last 9 months or so. Does a good job of supporting the wrist. I Like the them but there kinda pricey at $39 bucks but worth it.









https://www.xsportsprotective.com/p...m_medium=googleproducts&utm_campaign=AtenFeed


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice, thanks for checking. I looked over these; while the devices will work well as braces and supports, I question if they would help minimize internal wrist damage during impact. There isn't much protection on the palm side of the supports.



skidad said:


> You didn't look to hard now did you
> 
> http://www.btosports.com/c/WristAnkleSupport
> 
> ...


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

though they arent gloves, the wrist supports I wear when lifting weights work very well. You would have to wear them under or over regular gloves but they are sturdy and isolate the wrist quite well...possibly too well


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

661 makes a brace like that.


----------

